# fly recipe with baby cereal and spirulina



## High Desert Dart Frogs (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been on here looking at fly media recipes and I remember seeing some that had baby cereal and spirulina powder along with potatoes flakes, brewers yeast, and powdered sugar, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a recipe using these ingredients?


----------



## KingKush (Dec 6, 2015)

have you used it before? From your experience is it better than just buying a culture?


----------



## High Desert Dart Frogs (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes buying a culture is just a waste of money. You can get the ingredients for cheap. I use this mix more or less
6-7 cups potatoe flakes (instant mash potatoes)
1 cup powdered sugar
1 3/4- 2 cups brewers yeast ( I get at GNC)
2-3 tablespoons of cinnamon

I use about 1/3 cup media and a 50/50 hot water and vinegar mix (sometimes a little more water?

I'm asking about the baby cereal and spirulina powder to see if I get better results offering more ingredients.


----------



## (sic) (Mar 29, 2016)

High Desert Dart Frogs said:


> Yes buying a culture is just a waste of money. You can get the ingredients for cheap. I use this mix more or less
> 6-7 cups potatoe flakes (instant mash potatoes)
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 1 3/4- 2 cups brewers yeast ( I get at GNC)
> ...


I use this but I also add calcium and multivitamin in the mix so I don't have to dust


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

(sic) said:


> I use this but I also add calcium and multivitamin in the mix so I don't have to dust


What do you use for the calcium and multivitamin if you don't mind my asking? I still order media myself but would like to start making it myself, the no dusting application seems appealing.

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I may try this too but I don't think not dusting is a good idea....
I would like to save money on media however.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a thread discussing supplementation of fly media. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/89323-can-i-supplement-fruit-fly-diet-have-them-contain-more-vitamins-my-frogs.html

Otherwise the basic potato/sugar/brewers yeast mixture sounds like the Carolina Bio Supply recipe, which is what I use.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Basically it is a variation on the basic Carolina media mix. Now it depends what you want it to do ... If your looking to optimize the nutritional value of the fly, then you need to consider a more diverse carotenoid profile. 

If your looking to increase the numbers of flies produced then there are a bunch of variable you need to consider starting with genetics. 

Production of a culture is a terrible metric to determine the value of the flies. There are discussions along this lines here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/202769-culture-production-health.html 

It is unlikely that the additional "nutrients" provided by the baby food are actually increasing the nutritional value of the flies. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## snotty fox (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow this is great information thank you guys for sharing!

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

(sic) said:


> I use this but I also add calcium and multivitamin in the mix so I don't have to dust


And this is not a good idea, in fact its a really really bad idea ... It is physically impossible to adjust the calcium levels of the flies via the food. They have a incredible efficient mechanism to excrete calcium. 

Second your throwing the ratio of A to D3 to E totally out of whack which is a major contributor to metabolic bone disease issues, reproductive issues, immune system issues .... 

See here for the relevant references http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/67766-repashy-superfly-7.html#post608267 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## High Desert Dart Frogs (Jan 9, 2016)

Ed said:


> Basically it is a variation on the basic Carolina media mix. Now it depends what you want it to do ... If your looking to optimize the nutritional value of the fly, then you need to consider a more diverse carotenoid profile.
> 
> If your looking to increase the numbers of flies produced then there are a bunch of variable you need to consider starting with genetics.
> 
> ...


----------



## High Desert Dart Frogs (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow that quote didn't work...lol
Let me start over

Hi Ed, 

If you don't mind me asking what recipe do you use?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

After making my own for years I switched over the Superfly. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

What is the Superfly Receipe ? Where do we get it from ??


----------



## High Desert Dart Frogs (Jan 9, 2016)

What was your recipe before switching? How come you switched? Superfly is repashy correct?


----------

